# broken trailer hitch



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

My brother gave me a 2000 Navigator. It is a beast, with only 64K miles on it. 4WD, towing package, skid plate, the works. Somehow, he broke a trailer hitch in the receiver about 10 years ago. The two inch receiver looks fine, but this broken hitch is rusted in tight and won't pull out. I sprayed it down with PB blaster, waited an hour and inside the hitch big chunks of rusted crud just fell off the hitch. It is literally rusting to disintegration. Question: should just take a driving sledge and chisel to it an bust it out? The receiver itself looks fine. Any insights on how to get this out of the receiver would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I gotta ask the obvious!

Is the pin still in it?:vs_OMG:

Can you access the end under the car, is it open enough to insert a small square tube to beat the old out the hole?

I am not sure if you can remove the entire assembly, to add heat to it, Warning do not heat on the car, too close to the fuel. 

How did he break this off, those things are rated for several thousand pounds of force?

And NICE SCORE, I bought a 2009 a year ago, am very pleased with it.

ED


----------



## Olcrazy1 (May 28, 2013)

Picture would help. I have seen hitches rusted in before and heat helps. Like a lot of heat from a torch. The metals expend at different rates and you can then beat it out. If the receiver is bad easier to just take the entire thing down and bolt up a new one


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

No pin in it. :smile: How on EARTH he broke off a hitch in the receiver is one I have been scratching my head over. He was "vague" on the exact cause, but, since he is literally GIVING me the Navigator I didn't press the question. I will post a picture tomorrow. The receiver was welded on at the factory. It ain't coming off. Yes, you can get to it from behind. Theoretically, you could pound on it from behind to drive something out. I might try that. Heat is a good idea, but I'm not too keen on risking torching my new Navigator. :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Bigplanz said:


> The receiver was *welded on* at the factory.


??????????????:surprise:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

ukrkoz said:


> ??????????????:surprise:


I will post a picture. The receiver tube is attached to the vehicle by welding. It is not bolted on. Supposedly, this is a Class III towing package. I got under the vehicle and looked and it sure is on there permanently. The hitch in the receiver broke off somehow. Jesus, even my kids couldn't break a trailer hitch, but somehow my brother did. :smile:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I saw a guy rip his entire bumper off a F250 once. It had one of those bumpers designed for towing, and step in the bed.

Anyway he was trying to remove a stump and was running at the chain tied around the stump.

A short run did nothing, so a bit longer, nothing, a bit longer, nothing, finally got to about 25 feet ; WHAM ripped all the bolts off the frame. :biggrin2:

Just a reminder this is just an amusing tale and in no way suggesting that this could have occurred to your Navigator.


ED


----------



## l008com (Mar 7, 2015)

I'd be interested to see some pics of this. 

One time I used duct tape to give my ball mount a very snug fit, no rattling. It worked great, but at the end of boating season, it was in there solidly. So I backed up to a tree in front of my house, tied the ball to the tree with a ton of rope (nothing was broken, just sorta glued in place) and used 4-lo to pull it out. It didn't slide out gently, it popped very violently and the truck drove away. I'm sure my neighbors think i'm nuts.

But depending on what your situation looks like, you might be able to weld some kind of hook on whatever is left (I'm assuming a ball mount is what you have stuck in your receiver?) then use a similar method to what I used. I'd use rope though, not chain. You don't want to end up like that other guy ^^ haha


----------



## Olcrazy1 (May 28, 2013)

When I worked in the garage years ago I did the same with a chain and a tree. A customer left the hitch in his truck for years and rust bonded the hitch to the receiver. We got the pin out but the rest was not budging after trying to lube and bang it out we gave it and took it to large tree with a chain. No luck. We then to a torch with a rose bid tip and heated it up, pounded on it a bit to knock off rust and dos the tree thing again and it did pop out. Moral of the story... If you get it out start using oil or grease on the hitch and when you are done towing remove it, don't use the receiver to permanently store the hitch


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Big, take sledge to it. Hammering on receiver sides should break the rust bond. Works on rusted rotors, you know that. Should you have air hammer, that'd have worked nicely. Not sure how much tube you have available, but heck, it's all iffed up by welding anyway, so maybe slide a new ball receiver in, if it's suitable depth, and WELD that too? Ashes to ashes, weld to weld, ha-ha.
I can only imagine stories to come for this car, Big. You have peculiar gift of dealing with high complexity repair not easy done vehicles.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Made me think. You think they actually welded ball receiver inside the tube? Heck, someone already took welder to it anyway. Maybe that's why it broke, as welding weakens metal.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Here are two pictures, one of the broken hitch, one of the receiver. You can see there is no pin and the receiver is welded to the vehicle. The broken hitch isn't welded, just "rust welded" in the receiver tube.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You have plenty of material there to weld a hook onto, then find a solid object (power pole) tie it to the pole (rope is advised), and pull with the power built into the vehicle. Gently at first, then some more PB blaster, and more force, 

eventually it will come out.

ED


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

de-nagorg said:


> You have plenty of material there to weld a hook onto, then find a solid object (power pole) tie it to the pole (rope is advised), and pull with the power built into the vehicle. Gently at first, then some more PB blaster, and more force,
> 
> eventually it will come out.
> 
> ED


I just went and tapped around the inside of the hitch with a chisel and 3-pound sledge. Didn't hit it hard at all. Here is all the rusted iron that sloughed off from inside. It is literally rusting to disintegration. My brother lives in NYC, so rust is a pretty common malady for vehicles up there. Rest of the vehicle is rust free though. Now, the 12.7 MPH interstate miles gas mileage is a drag, but I knew what I was getting into on that point.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

BTW, here is a couple of pictures of it. Really clean, in good shape. Engine compartment is very clean too. 5.4 liter triton, 32 valve. That's the good one (not the 24 valve, that spits plugs).


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

OOOOH You ridin in style now.

Beats the heck out of that old Aerostar don't it.


ED


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

de-nagorg said:


> OOOOH You ridin in style now.
> 
> Beats the heck out of that old Aerostar don't it.
> 
> ...


A Mercury Villager.  I am gifting it to a friend of mine who is carless and can't really afford one. It will get her by if she keeps oil in it. I got it running OK.


----------



## l008com (Mar 7, 2015)

BTW the first pic you posted isn't the trailer hitch welded to the truck. All the metal in that photo is the trailer hitch that is very likely bolted on somewhere.

Also that's a pretty serious break, how the hell did he manage that? You might want to have a mechanic check the full hitch and where it mounts to the truck to make sure there are no stress cracks anywhere.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

l008com said:


> BTW the first pic you posted isn't the trailer hitch welded to the truck. All the metal in that photo is the trailer hitch that is very likely bolted on somewhere.
> 
> Also that's a pretty serious break, how the hell did he manage that? You might want to have a mechanic check the full hitch and where it mounts to the truck to make sure there are no stress cracks anywhere.


I didn't see any bolts, but I didn't look very hard either. I might get my mechanic to remove, check for cracks, etc. That is good advice. 

I cannot imagine how he broke it. Seriously, WTF?


----------



## l008com (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't know how you could break steal like that without also mangling the **** out of the receiver. But to remove, I'd just do my previous suggestion. First get something solid and tap it a lot. Not hard enough to bend whats there, but pretty hard, all around, a lot. Then weld some kind of giant hook to it, and do the tree pull trick. If the truck has 4-lo, definitely use that and just ease it out. And try not to kill the tree


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

So I figure you DID ge3t it out with BIG HAMMER? It sorta pointed towards that but then you never clearly said it.
That is re-badged Expedition, right? Expedition was the most returned vehicle under Obama junker program. Over 60% of returns, I believe. 
Sorry, I do not believe in giving away good cars. Good cars are rare and keepers.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

ukrkoz said:


> So I figure you DID ge3t it out with BIG HAMMER? It sorta pointed towards that but then you never clearly said it.
> That is re-badged Expedition, right? Expedition was the most returned vehicle under Obama junker program. Over 60% of returns, I believe.
> Sorry, I do not believe in giving away good cars. Good cars are rare and keepers.


It is still in there, will be for a while I guess. No big thing, since I have no need to tow anything right now. Expedition and Navigator are essentially the same. I think the Nav has the 32 valve engine and the Expedition not. Not really sure though. The Nav and Expedition (today) are built here in Louisville, at the Chamberlain Lane truck plant. 4 million SF. Makes the 250-550, the Nav and the Expedition.

Don't really know anything about them, except they're beasts alright.

Edit to add: according to wikepdia, the expedition had the 16 valve engine that year, not the 32 valve.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I checked on-line and the receiver is indeed bolted on, up on each side of the vehicle. $170 for a new receiver or spend hours effing around with getting a frozen, rusted broken hitch out of the one on the car. I will check out the bolts on the one on the vehicle, and maybe take it off and try to beat the broken hitch out. Put in a big vise and swing away with a BFH. 

if that doesn't work, buy a new one!


----------



## Olcrazy1 (May 28, 2013)

Why waste the effort? If you can't get the 4 bolts holding the receiver off just cut them and replace the whole unit. For the effort and time it will take to remove the receiver and beat it out you could have a new one one there.just my opinion


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Olcrazy1 said:


> Why waste the effort? If you can't get the 4 bolts holding the receiver off just cut them and replace the whole unit. For the effort and time it will take to remove the receiver and beat it out you could have a new one one there.just my opinion


I have been doing a similar cost/benefit, time is money, calculation.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

That hitch looks like it rusted at the weld and then broke off. Soak with PB Blaster on the front and behind and smack it with a big hammer a few times and do it a few times a day. By the 2nd or 3rd day, it should start moving around. Once it starts to move, it's over. Gonna take a little bit but it will come out.:vs_cool:
You might be able to smack it from behind to drive it out.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

97 to 2002 Expedition used the same receiver as the Nav. Plenty of those at pull apart. I will go down and see if i can find one, $30, much better that $170.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Went to the salvage yard, and though better of the replace the receiver plan. Everything under the Nav is rusted together. I would shear off all the bolts, have to drill them out, etc. Seems easier to just bust it out with a hammer, chisel and some PB Blaster. After several sessions, these pictures are the result. It's getting there.


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

I would try using a heavy duty slide hammer. Make an adapter to connect to that bolt hole.

http://www.amazon.com/Killer-Tools-...1465071536&sr=8-3&keywords=10+lb+slide+hammer


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

rustyjames said:


> I would try using a heavy duty slide hammer. Make an adapter to connect to that bolt hole.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Killer-Tools-...1465071536&sr=8-3&keywords=10+lb+slide+hammer


I am considering that too. It is wiggling now. I can move it side to side and slightly in and out. It is falling apart inside and should be out pretty soon.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Finally got it out about an hour ago. Chisel, hammer and blaster did the trick. Notice how rusted to pieces the hitch is.


----------



## l008com (Mar 7, 2015)

Wow dude thats crazy. How does the receiver itself look? Hopefully it's not rusted to **** like that ball mount.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

The receiver looks fine. Lots of crud inside, from the hitch, but I have been wire brushing it out. The actual steel of the receiver appears unaffected by the actual hitch falling apart. The hitch must have been iron, the receiver steel. Wow, that was one rusty looking hitch!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

That is a great example of why to never leave your hitch in the receiver.

That and the "KNEEKNOCKER" factor, is why mine stays stored in the tray with the spare and jack. 


ED


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

de-nagorg said:


> That is a great example of why to never leave your hitch in the receiver.
> 
> That and the "KNEEKNOCKER" factor, is why mine stays stored in the tray with the spare and jack.
> 
> ...


Walking around a pickup in a dark parking lot and banging a knee cap on a hitch is an experience you don't forget.


----------



## Olcrazy1 (May 28, 2013)

I been there, banging knees in hitches blows. Good work getting it out of there!


----------



## l008com (Mar 7, 2015)

Once I flip the axle on my utility trailer, both my trailers should be pretty close to the same height. Then I can get an aluminum ball mount, and that will be significantly easier to take off, put on, and generally toss around, as it will weigh so much less than the current steel adjustable mount I have now


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I found the easiest way to remove the rust from the inside of the receiver is a curved (crow) bar and a hammer. Straight chisels tend to just skip along.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Note; My sig below should apply here.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I bought a cargo carrier for my receiver. Wouldn't go in there. I had to chisel with a pry bar and 3 pound rubber mallet for 20 minutes to break out more rust. Finally got it on though! Off to Lowes for potting soil!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Dude: you do know that the back seats lie flat in those, so you can load a few bags of potting soil inside?
:devil3::devil3::devil3:

ED


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

de-nagorg said:


> Dude: you do know that the back seats lie flat in those, so you can load a few bags of potting soil inside?
> :devil3::devil3::devil3:
> 
> ED


oh yeah, I know. My brother's wife emptied out there garage before I left, and stuffed the Nav full of (among other things) a set of rattan furniture. That thing will hold a couch, two chairs and a small table, with room left over. I bought the cargo carrier so I can haul dirty stuff like potting soil and maybe a lawnmower, as needed. Also, the carrier was on sale at Harbor Freight for $45. Not to mention, if you have a receiver, you should have something that fits it.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

That piece was certainly rusted.
You should have just waited a week and it might have fallen out for you.


----------

